# canopy/awning pole legs?



## wallacengromit (May 11, 2008)

Hi ya, i know many of you will know this really simple question... my canopy winds out but hasn't got any steady legs in case its windy etc...or ive lost them.. ive been on omnistor web site to see if they stock them but cant quite see what im looking for. can you help please ?

thanks


----------



## sammclouis (May 11, 2008)

wallacengromit said:


> Hi ya, i know many of you will know this really simple question... my canopy winds out but hasn't got any steady legs in case its windy etc...or ive lost them.. ive been on omnistor web site to see if they stock them but cant quite see what im looking for. can you help please ?
> 
> thanks



hi jo,i thought the awning legs would have been folded up along the inside edge of the canopy...if you wind it out slightly you should see the legs long ways along the bar!!
failing that take a photo and post on here,otherwise i would explain the problem to omnistor im sure they could help...what model is your awning...sammx


----------



## wallacengromit (May 11, 2008)

hi ya, hows you ?
my old m/h had legs inside like you say, but this one doesnt...its an omnistor make and has got 2 round holes for where i shoudl put poles in i went on teh web  and cant even see the same canopy anymore .....and cant see teh poles i need to go with it either...


----------



## wildman (May 12, 2008)

Hi, if you have no luck finding what you want and can draw your requirements I can make them for you.


----------



## sammclouis (May 12, 2008)

wallacengromit said:


> hi ya, hows you ?
> my old m/h had legs inside like you say, but this one doesnt...its an omnistor make and has got 2 round holes for where i shoudl put poles in i went on teh web  and cant even see the same canopy anymore .....and cant see teh poles i need to go with it either...



hi jo im great thanks...i'v took a look at the omnistor website but cant find anything either...you will have to ring them at:-

Caracamp Ltd
Unit 11
Birch Copse
Technology Road (off A349 - cabot lane)
Poole
Dorset
BH17 7FH

Tel: +44 (0)844 8009949

keep us posted 

sammx


----------



## t&s (May 21, 2008)

*beware 2 caracamps on the net*

link for caracamp poole 
http://www.omnistor.co.uk/
there is another caracamp in plymouth on the net and there is no connection with omnistore


----------



## Don (May 23, 2008)

Mine is an Omnistor 5000 series. and like every one else mine fold up into the extension head.


----------

